# Trying to describe a certain voice technique more accurately



## vincentfernandes (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'd like to be able to describe two vocal effects that I like and dislike. I will paste two YouTube links below to illustrate what I'm trying to say first.





(listen from 9:18)




(listen from 2:01)

I love the first recording because this live choir just sings the text like it is, without any bravado. The second version (CD recording) really annoys me because that choir always feels the need to shake/quiver during every single bloody note.

What do you call these two techniques in musical terminology (singing 'normally' as opposed to singing with trembling voices?)


----------

